# Source for Roundhouse Goodall Valve?



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm looking for a Goodall Valve to fit a Roundhouse Lady Anne boiler.
Any ideas on where to find such item?
Thanks for any info...


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

My favorite source for bits like this is fellow steamer Jim Sanders in Indianapolis, the proprietor of Wee Bee Loco Parts. 
[email protected] 
I also recommend you get his "pop" safety valve. 
You won't be sorry, 
Tom


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I just took one of my friends old Roundhouse locos and had modified the filler under the dome to be a goodall valve. The filler acted as a dome support so it couldnt just be replaced. I also set it up to be a quick disconnect goodall.


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim:
After converting several of these over the years (adding a goodall valve to existing RH plug), I've found it nearly as easy to make from scratch....here's one I recently turned up from a piece of round brass for my 7/8n2 0-4-0 project engine which is a conversion on a RH Billy Chassis:








This one has the groove and 0-ring that is used to hold on the Roundhouse steam dome....also has a quick disconnect coupling silver soldered to the top for use with the female coupling on my filler bottle. If you have a lathe (or a friend with a lathe), this is a straightforward turning project.

If you cannot locate a commercially available goodall valve with the features you need, send me a PM offline and we can discuss me turning up a custom one off unit.

Best Regards,
Cliff


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff - Are the new ones still a 3/8-24 thread?


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason:
I made the one pictured to fit the custom bushing I had made and added to the rear of my 7/8n2 0-4-0 project engine...if memory serves correctly it is 5/16-32 ME thread. For standard RH locomotives, I believe there are two threads used on the boiler, a larger one (typically water fill hole under dome) which I believe is 3/8-24 NF, and a smaller one (typically where the safety valve fits) that is 5/16-32 ME thread. Any thread can be made, simply a matter of turning material to size and selecting the proper die for making threads (this is the joy of owning a lathe, and even a small Sherline is fully up to this sort of task)....that is why I mentioned making a one off custom if a commercial unit cannot be found with desired fittings....obviously if an already offered commercial unit is available that would be far easier (and cheaper) than having someone make a one off custom.

I wonder if there would be enough interest for me to make up a batch of RH plugs with goodall fittings...I've made plenty of them for use by me and friends...I imagine as a standard offering making the larger plug that is typically used for water fill up, complete with goodall valve and o-ring for holding dome in place would be the most desired. Only problem I can see is the many options that might be wanted, and then the options that would need to be made...but perhaps an assortment could be offered if planned out in advance.

But first, does somebody already do this?...no sense in reinventing the wheel....I don't want to spend evenings making batches of fittings that already exist on the market....


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Cliff, Tom, all, thanks for the info. 
So far it looks like WeeBee is the only commercial Mfg. of RH Goodall valves. 
As I already use Jim's pop valves on my 2 Accucraft engines, I'll get a Goodall from him for my upcoming RH engine. 

I'm using Accucraft Goodalls on my 2 engines, and dislike their performance - plug them into a hot engine to fill up, and I need to use pliers to pull the fitting back out. 
WeeBee's look like they have a proprietary twist lock system, if his RH version works well, I'll get 2 more for my Accucraft engines.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

The problem with the Accucraft goodalls is the hole size is larger then any other goodall so your brass nipple seats too far in and gets stuck. I have been using them only to solder in the disconnects or you need to get the accucraft nipple as its a different size. At least the one I have was different. I also cane use my goodall fitting with the standard accucraft goodall valve. Just an annoyance as its no built to a uniform fit across manufacturers. Same with Jims goodall, you need the complete set up just as my offering witht he disconnect. 

You can see the valves here http://www.thetraindepartment.com/parts-and-accessories/


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

With proper burner management I get 35 to 40 minutes on my Roundhouse "Katie " with one fill of water. I run out of gas and I still have water left . How much longer run times are needed ? 

Charles M SA# 74


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I made one for my Fowler. It is much happier starting with less water in the boiler, less priming and no geyser from the safety. 

Harvey C. 
SA1838


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

I can't say enough about Wee Bee's Goodall valves. A cut above!


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Roundhouse has a valve for re-filling the boiler Goodall style. it mounts on one of the banjo bolts such as used for the throttle. I have one on my WW&F # 9 but it leaks a bit after pumping water into the boiler until given a good rap.


----------



## Rob1962 (Oct 26, 2009)

Jim Sanders WeeBee Loco


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

I just bought another Goodall from Jim at Wee Bee. The real cool part is the nozzle locks in with a twist so that secure, leak free pumping can be done with one hand.


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

cocobear, I LIKE that feature!


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Roundhouse offer two diffferent top-up systems, and the "Silver Lady" has this as a standard feature, but the boilers between the Lady Anne and Silver Lady are not identical? 

One is a ball type and the other is a true goodall. Roundhouse have a technical service sheet on diagnosing and repairing both, to the poster with the "leaker" above. 

Contact Roundhouse and see what your options are, like owning a Mercedes Benz was until the Chrysler days, the initial cost may be a bit high, but the repair parts are cheap and the after-service is excellent. They can get repair parts to the US in under a week and my last shipping charges were well under $7 US.


----------

